# Corsons inlet state park 6/18



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Well I threw the family and all the beach and fishing gear in the expo and made a quick run to Corsons inlet ocean side Monday morning after four games of "eye spy" stopped in town got some fresh clams and Mackeral when we got on the beach and situated i checked a guy pulling some dinks by the old pier.I began to set up my gear when the youngsters suggested some boogie boarding and I couldnt say no when i looked in those eyes:redface: afterwards I started to head off to wet my line but I was requested to replant all the umbrellas which were flying down the beach .By this time the fellow down the beach was releasing his 4th striper. after securley fixing the umbrellas I made it to a nice secluded piece of beach and started to soak the clam over the first bar:fishing: when wham!!!! my reel started to scream, as i ran for the rod i looked out and one of those para surfers were hooked in with my line after un tangling that mess i looked down the beach to see the other fisherman place something nice sized in his cooler.and now the lone parasurfer was joined by two of his buddies, i just want back and fell asleep dreaming of catching cows and waking up burnt on both arms. On the way out of ocean city the entire family fell asleep so i took the time to quietly pullover on the 9th street causeway set up a combo and throw some clam out patiently waiting for that monster to snag the clam:fishing: when I heard "what are you doing daddy" needless to say it was a skunked day but I'll take it compared to so many other days and I will never blame it on the company


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Still a good day*

Sounds like ya still had a good day.


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't yajust lovethesurf sailers 
I fished Corsons front side 3 times this week, morning and dusk into night and narry a bite. :fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Grrrrrr ... a shore fishermen has it tough enough without folks invading his space


----------

